# CO2 speed controller and Y branch



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*FS: CO2 speed controller and Y branch*

If you need to split your CO2 source into two tanks, we have the pieces you will need: speed controller and Y branch.
Both have push to connect fittings, so inserting or removing the airline from the piece is very easy. 



Speed controller -$8 



Y branch $5


----------

